

GitHub buttons "down," error cites blocking framing for "security purposes"  - prezjordan
http://markdotto.github.com/github-buttons/github-btn.html?user=prezjordan&repo=Melopy&type=watch&count=true

======
prezjordan
Just as a heads up for fellow HNers using "GitHub buttons" on their project
pages. Two of mine were affected (displaying many annoying alert popups). It
seems GitHub has blocked framing of project pages (GitHub buttons operates as
a render GitHub project page in an iframe).

For now, comment them out.

